# How do I explain a 2 1/2 inch scissor cut



## bellasmommy (May 8, 2005)

Hi everyone. Bella's hair is really short right now since I had her hair cut after surgery, but I will probably grow her body out to 2 1/2 inches and grow her face out to pretty much what it was before. However, my groomer and I were discussing the future possibilities a few weeks ago and she said my options were either short (really short!) or growing it out to how it was before (on it's way to a full coat). I don't understand what she means really, do you think these are just what she thinks will work best with Bella's hair, or does she not want to scissor cut? I'm confused. Bella is my sweet Bella whatever her hair looks like, and I've already decided I don't want to grow her out _long_ but I would like to try 2 or 2 1/2 inches if its possible. I think my groomer will work with me, she is a really nice and understanding woman, does anyone know of a website I can send her to in order to explain what i want for Bella's hair? I think if she has instructions she will be more willing to try it, I think she has mostly worked with shaved dogs or dogs in full coat, and doesn't do a lot of inbetween. Any ideas?
Bella's short hair cut looks cuter everyday, so its not a huge deal---I'm just afraid when it gets longer I'm going to need to trim her and I don't want to have to go back to the skin short look. I would like it to stay like it is now, or grow it to 2 inches and keep it there.
Edit:
I should have added this:
I know next to nothing about clippers, or scissor cutting. If I'm asking my really nice groomer to do the impossible please tell me so I will quit bugging her about it


----------



## abbey (Apr 4, 2005)

You're not asking the impossible.







I, too, was really confused when I first had Abbey groomed. The groomer I had was a "master" in my area & I wanted the 2" haircut as well. She told me she couldn't scissor cut maltese -that it would take 6 hours & be very expensive. So, I believed her but really wanted that second opinion, so one day I took a photo of what I wanted & set out to interview groomers in town. I was very happy to find the groomer I use today. She said she could scissor cut Abbey to any length I wanted her!







She not only scissor cuts Abbey perfectly but she also only charges $5.00 more for it!







She really works with me. I'm trying to get her to cut Abbey's ears like Princess'. We haven't perfected it yet but she keeps trying!!








Good Luck! I hope you find someone who is more comfortable with scissor cutting.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

That is why I started scissoring Zoe myself! I too was told by every groomer in my area that I either had to clipper her short or grow her out to the full show coat.









Come to find out, most groomers in my area have never been trained how to scissor drop coated dogs. During this search I also found out that anyone can hang a shingle and announce themselves a dog groomer, with NO training! Look for a Certified Master Groomer. The only groomer in my area that is experienced in scissoring has carpel tunnel and no longer is able. I think that is why some other groomers won't hand scissor. I wish they would just say that instead of telling you it's not possible. If you live in a small town area you don't always get what is available in larger cities.

Thankfully I travel a lot and had the good fortune of talking to a groomer in LA who helped me a lot!

Good Luck!!


----------



## CandicePK (Nov 11, 2004)

I had to start scissor cutting Chloe myself because I couldn't find a local groomer to do it. Before that my former groomer would use the clipper on her and she had combs of varying lengths - although I do not remember what the longest was. My suggestion is to ask her if she'll scissor cut (it sounds like she doesn't IMHO) and if she does not then go with the longest clipper-comb length she has and leave it at that. It would be a compromise of sorts although you might have to keep a shorter face (my thoughts) for it to blend better.

Just an FYI - I wanted Chloe scissor cut because she absolutely without question despises the sound of the clippers. Trying to get away from the sound caused her a nick and that was the end of that for me.


----------



## bek74 (Jun 26, 2006)

How do you scissor cut without it looking like you have hacked into there coat. When you use scissors, you can really see the cut line. How do you all blend it??????????????????????. someone needs to post step by step pictures for us new want-a-b fluff butt groomers.
BEK


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Laube makes the largest comb attachments for clippers I have ever seen - 2 inches.

http://www.petagree.net/ord_clippers_combs_laube.html

Maybe your groomer could use that if she can't scissor cut.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> That is why I started scissoring Zoe myself! I too was told by every groomer in my area that I either had to clipper her short or grow her out to the full show coat.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



We live in a small town and just had a Certified Master groomer move here from up north.
She groomed my fluffs once this summer, and as soon as I can dig up enough money they are going back. She knew what she was doing and they looked great. Usually I tell them "Don't touch the tail!" When I told her that, she looked at me funny and asked, "You don't want me to even fan it?"







I was shocked....so I said, "You know how to fan?! By ALL MEANS you may fan it, most people around here don't know what to do with their tails..."







 She said she always fan cuts the malts tails. I was impressed. She is doing great business here. I have recommended several people to her. Wish I got discounts for that...ha ha...

I thought about asking for her to scissor Neyland, but to be honest, I like it when he is clipped ....when it starts to grow out, is has a layered look that I like....so I have decided that the extra work for her to scissor it really isn't worth it.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

I think the longest comb attachment for clippers is 2". I like Zoe a little longer. Also in my area, (again w/my area-maybe I should move







), most groomers HATE using the comb attachments. I went to a groomers seminar in Chicago a while back and that seemed to be the general consensus, although I'm not sure why. I know some people LOVE the look of a 2" clipper cut but I prefer the look of scissoring. The clippers tended to make Zoe's fur cottony w/a fuzzy look, which is a desired look for some. When I scissor her, her fur is silkier.

I am still not sure how to post pics yet so I'm not the best one to try & post a "how to" scissor. Also I have had very little training and am sure I am not doing everything correctly. The one thing I can suggest for the body is to part the hair down the center of the back. Use your grooming comb and comb out a section, holding the comb vertical to your baby's side, leaving the amount of fur you want to cut at the "outside" of the comb (kind of like when your hair stylist cuts your hair off the "outside" part of her fingers), and cut off vertically at the comb. Just repeat this through out the rest of the body. You will want to get your baby to "shake" every so often (you can blow in their ear) to make sure you are getting an even cut. It takes longer if you use thinning shears but you will get less "scissor marks". If you don't have thinning shears, w/practice you will get better at not leaving scissor marks w/straights. Even if you do, after a couple of days it seems to blend in. 

I am always looking for tips to better improve myself so if anyone else has suggestions, or if I did not explain this technique correctly, please anyone feel free to correct me. As I said I have had very little training.

Hopefully someone who knows how to post pics can help out!


----------



## bellasmommy (May 8, 2005)

Thanks everyone! Marj, thank you so much for the link to the 2" clipper comb. I'm sure my groomer will help me keep her at that length if we have the right tool, I'm just going to bookmark that link and ask her about it.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

You are most welcome! Ryans used to carry the extra large Laube combs, but they don't anymore. That link was one I found by googling.


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

I took Mia a few months ago to a new groomer that supposedly
knew how to scissor cut and what a DISASTER! When I picked
Mia up I went into shock, couldn't believe my eyes. It was not
only too short, but so chopped looking all over that I literally
felt sick. I could have done this myself, didn't have to pay an
idiot to do it. I will never trust anyone to scissor cut her again!
At least with the clippers haircuts come out even.


----------



## bek74 (Jun 26, 2006)

> I took Mia a few months ago to a new groomer that supposedly
> knew how to scissor cut and what a DISASTER! When I picked
> Mia up I went into shock, couldn't believe my eyes. It was not
> only too short, but so chopped looking all over that I literally
> ...



Thats what I meant. I tried to cut Max once, oh my gosh, he looked like I had just hacked chunks out of his coat. With the clippers you do get a real even cut. I have just heard soooooo many people here who groom there own babies.
How do you all do it?, do you clipper the body then trim the face with scissors?, or do you do all of them with scissors????, and if you do the second one, HOW DO YOU DO IT?????????


----------



## Sylphide and Shrek's Mom (Dec 4, 2004)

JMM posted a fabulous "guidelines to the puppycut grooming process" tutorial for us once, although I think they were clipper, and not scissor, based. The tutorials certainly helped me get the gist of how to approach grooming.

My kids prefer the scissors to the clippers, and frankly, I find it to be an easy process.

So I -







who knew nothing about grooming before starting this-







scissor cut both my babies' coats on a regular basis. It's actually quite easy. And I somehow manage to get it very even and not choppy, so it can't be all that hard - groomers who don't want to do it probably just don't have the patience. I never do all of it in one session - I spread sessions out (face one week, body next, neck and chest, underbelly separate, legs and paws last, etc) so that each session is no longer than an hour or so. 

The magic trick is: the scissors (shears)!!!!. I bought nice ones, professional quality, but with rounded tip so I don't accidentally snip my malties...the main one I use is AMAZING, just one long snip takes care of the entire face shaping. They have a slight curve which reaches into areas that are hard to get to, and provides a really nice shape across the jawline.

I use thinning shears to blend in any areas that look choppy or scraggily.

Coat makes a difference. Sylphide is cottony and much harder to scissor. Shrek has a silky coat, and his is a breeze to cut and shape.

Anyway, if I can do it, believe me, any of you can, especially those who sew and design clothes


----------



## Sparkys Mom (Feb 18, 2006)

Do you scissor cut wet or dry?


----------



## Sylphide and Shrek's Mom (Dec 4, 2004)

> Do you scissor cut wet or dry?[/B]


I'm not sure how others do it, but I do all grooming when they are dry.


----------



## Laceys mom (Nov 12, 2004)

Lacey was trimmed very short in June. She looked cute, and still does, but what I have noticed is that the tips of her hair are rough. It wasn't before she was trimmed but this time she was trimmed with clippers. She isn't matting or anything but the very ends feel rough. She is going to a new groomer in October that only uses sciccors to cut so I will have to see if that helps. The rest of her hair feels soft but I can actually see splitends on her hair. Hope this makes sense. 

I like to keep Lacey about one inch long. I work fulltime and this semester I'm taking a full course load so I'm just not going to be able to comb her out everynight like I do now. I keep telling myself it will be over in December, just have to make it to December. I'm sure I will be exhausted by then.


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Up until recently (he's too old and grouchy now so it's shorter), I've scissor cut Frosty so his body is 3-4" across his back and tapered down to about 1 1/2" on the line along his side between front and back leg near the tummy, about 3/4" on tummy, and a couple inches on chest and legs. I only tidy up his face and tail. The only place I've used a clipper is on the bottoms of feet and a little for cleanliness in a couple spots.

If you know how to cut human hair with scissors it helps. It has always been hard to keep Frosty still enough to do a perfect job, but I like it so much better than the clipper cuts. You can still have the part down the back and the hair still flows like a longer coat. I do it in sections holding the hair between fingers perpendicular to the way it hangs the way you would do humans. If you pull on the hair in some areas it raises the skin on dogs---so don't, or the cut will be choppy. It always looks better after a week or two. I have never had any hair cutting training, but cut my own hair and my husbands most of the time.

I've always wished I could find a hair-dresser/stylist that would cut Frosty. There are no groomers in my area that scissor cut right.


----------

